# Protein Sources?



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

What are some of the protein sources for birds?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

peas/legumes, high fat seeds, and pellet feeds, suppliment treats like cottage cheese and egg food, (I would stay away from dairy with birds though) some give dry kitten kibble food too.


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

You also dont want to over do the protein, or any other single nutrition. It should be balanced with fats, carbs, etc otherwise your droppings arent going to look very good in my opinion. The seed mix I use without corn has about 16% protein I think, where as the pellets I have used have have about 15% and a standard pigeon mix with corn I have also used has about 12.5%.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey Joe! You know what I do is when they are feeding young ones I mix in catfish pond pellets which is 36% protien. I make it about 1/3 of their feed the other 2/3 are Yellow Corn, Red Corn, Green Peas, Canadian White Peas, Maple Peas, Hard Red Wheat, Red Milo, White Millet, Red Millet, Oat Groats, Safflower Seed, White Milo, Brown Rice.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

First To Hatch said:


> Hey Joe! You know what I do is when they are feeding young ones I mix in catfish pond pellets which is 36% protien. I make it about 1/3 of their feed the other 2/3 are Yellow Corn, Red Corn, Green Peas, Canadian White Peas, Maple Peas, Hard Red Wheat, Red Milo, White Millet, Red Millet, Oat Groats, Safflower Seed, White Milo, Brown Rice.


Thats the first I ever heard about catfish pellets I might give it a try.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

How about seed/grain sources? Just doing some research.

Hatch,
That's Alot of protein.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Yes, when they are weaned I feed them 20% protein for breakfast and 14% for dinner.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Josepe said:


> How about seed/grain sources? Just doing some research.
> 
> Hatch,
> That's Alot of protein.


 You can find the food values for various grains on the net. I can't seem to be able to put my hands on the links. 

Just want to add a word of caution, there is such a thing as too much of a good thing. Someone reads a post or sees a video regarding the use of fish pellets to increase the protein levels and so they go and feed a diet too high in protein, which can have very negative outcomes, like kidney damage and depleting the calcium levels. There is much written about such dangers with humans diets, much less has been written concerning excess protein in pigeon diets. 

At the end of the day, what research I have done comes down to this, and it applies to humans as well. A well balanced quality diet seems to be the ticket, so the route I have taken is a pellet produced by Purina Mills. I have a couple of seasons now under my belt, using their "green" pellet, it is at 18% protein and produces nice big healthy squabs. So, I like to keep things simple. They spent the money on the research, and it works. On this video clip, you can see some of the items that go into making a 18% pellet.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvIe3LUwiiI


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Thats why the feed is only 1/3 or 1/4 of the feed given.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Here is one link to a grain calculator http://www.racingbirds.com

You can down load it too. Inter the site and click on GRAINS


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

First To Hatch said:


> Thats why the feed is only 1/3 or 1/4 of the feed given.


 The problem is, some guys will forget about the 1/3 or 1/4 part.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> The problem is, some guys will forget about the 1/3 or 1/4 part.


A lot of details go into pigeon racing. If they aren't going to pay attention to what they are feeding them then they probably won't win anyways and probably have sick pigeons they don't know about! I'm going out on a limb saying that. But you need to pay attention to the birds and see what they tell you.


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> You can find the food values for various grains on the net. I can't seem to be able to put my hands on the links.
> 
> Just want to add a word of caution, there is such a thing as too much of a good thing. Someone reads a post or sees a video regarding the use of fish pellets to increase the protein levels and so they go and feed a diet too high in protein, which can have very negative outcomes, like kidney damage and depleting the calcium levels. There is much written about such dangers with humans diets, much less has been written concerning excess protein in pigeon diets.
> 
> ...


I agree, I have used the Purina Checkers before. I dont like it, and my birds dont like it, so im not going to buy it again.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

johnnyksspeedshop said:


> I agree, I have used the *Purina Checkers *before. I dont like it, and my birds dont like it, so im not going to buy it again.


For the record, I was not referring to the Pigeon Chokers, (pun intended) I was referring to Purina Gold and Green, so different products.

http://www.lumber2.com/Purina-Mills-NutriBlend-Green-Pigeon-Feed-p/pm0001812.htm


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

Funny how pigeon flyers opinions differ one guy told me he used green and gold and it was the worst racing year he ever had! He switched to the checkers (mixed with regular feed) and he said it's way better personally I'm going to skip these pellets and use multivitra


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

A good bag of Bandins from canada, of about 16 different grains about 15% protein,
add a little brewers yeast with wheat germ oil about once a week to all birds flyers and breeders, works for me.


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> For the record, I was not referring to the Pigeon Chokers, (pun intended) I was referring to Purina Gold and Green, so different products.
> 
> http://www.lumber2.com/Purina-Mills-NutriBlend-Green-Pigeon-Feed-p/pm0001812.htm


Warren, you get your feed from Oklahoma?


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Just remembered what I was told and seen from an old flyer in my area a few years back.Navy Beans.Seen him putting in his feed.He said it was good for the birds, and after researching them they're high in Protein,Fiber and Iron.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

italianbird101 said:


> Warren, you get your feed from Oklahoma?


No, I get it at a local Agway Dealer, however the link provides some product information.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

First To Hatch said:


> Hey Joe! You know what I do is when they are feeding young ones I mix in catfish pond pellets which is 36% protien. I make it about 1/3 of their feed the other 2/3 are Yellow Corn, Red Corn, Green Peas, Canadian White Peas, Maple Peas, Hard Red Wheat, Red Milo, White Millet, Red Millet, Oat Groats, Safflower Seed, White Milo, Brown Rice.


What size bag does the catfish pellets come in? I tried mixing the Purina pigeon pellets with their seed once and they just ignore the pellets and eat the seed.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

grifter said:


> What size bag does the catfish pellets come in? I tried mixing the Purina pigeon pellets with their seed once and they just ignore the pellets and eat the seed.


 You are not suppose to feed seed with the pellets if you are following the directions of the manufacturer.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I checked into the Purina pellets and the they said it would take two + weeks to get them and their cost was $18 pre bag so they would have to charge me at least $24 a bag.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Here's what the Purgrain 20% Hi Pro Plus pellets say. Feed this ration along with grains to pigeons. Mix one part 20% Hi Pro Plus with one part grains to create a 50/50 mix. If you let the pellets there they will eat them. Mine didn't at first but they do now.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Here's what the Purgrain 20% Hi Pro Plus pellets say. Feed this ration along with grains to pigeons. Mix one part 20% Hi Pro Plus with one part grains to create a 50/50 mix. If you let the pellets there they will eat them. Mine didn't at first but they do now.


 OK, I am sorry, I was referring to the NutriBlend Feeding System. Not to be confused with pellets in general, or pellets made for fish etc. Or pellets sold as "pigeon" pellets. 

The NutriBlend Feeding System represents a revolutionary breakthrough in pigeon nutrition. The NutriBlend System involves two products: Purina NutriBlend Green and Gold. NutriBlend Green is a high protein (and lower energy) diet. NutriBlend Gold is a high energy (and lower protein) diet. By blending the two products, you regulate the protein and energy levels of your birds' diet, while maintaining optimum levels of all other nutrients.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm talking about the Green and Gold too. Would really like to try them too but it seams to high in price. You get 800 serving per 50 lb bag. If I have 50 Ybs thats two bags a month , $48 x 12 months = $576 if the price stays at $24 a bag.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

grifter said:


> What size bag does the catfish pellets come in? I tried mixing the Purina pigeon pellets with their seed once and they just ignore the pellets and eat the seed.


50lb bag for less than 20$


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

ERIC K said:


> I'm talking about the Green and Gold too. Would really like to try them too but it seams to high in price. You get 800 serving per 50 lb bag. If I have 50 Ybs thats two bags a month , $48 x 12 months = $576 if the price stays at $24 a bag.


 In my area, I pay closer to $27 per bag + 6% Pa. sales tax. Then I pay someone to go and pick it up and place it into my feed storage room. The offset to this higher up front cost, is I no longer must go through the expense of providing mineralized grit, and various supplements and vitamins to make up for a vitamin deficient seed diet. At the end of the day, I am willing to pay more for the convenience of fewer bags, boxes, jars, bottles, of vitamins and stuff since a seed diet is not a complete diet. It was a 100% Purina Green diet which produced my 2011 Winners Cup 400 mile winner which in my mind, offsets the dollar or two I may be paying for a better diet. I havn't done the math, but the winnings from that race alone, will pay my entire feed bill for 2012, so from that perspective, going with the better diet didn't really cost me anything.


----------

